# Recently a ton of super tiny (<1 in. in size) praying mantises started coming out of my christmas tree. I captured a bunch, and now they're dying. Hel



## thatoneguyyouknow (Jan 14, 2021)

So, I captured maybe 10-20 super tiny mantises(or nymphs, if I'm not mistaken) crawling on the wall around my christmas tree. They were in a cage for a few days now, and their numbers are heavily diminished. I have no clue on what to feed them, as ham and ground beef doesn't seem to be working, and I'm really afraid they'll all die. I also can't release them because of the winter, and I just have absolutely no clue on what to do. Please help!


----------



## Synapze (Jan 15, 2021)

You need to buy a fly culture as soon as possible. They'll most likely all die if you don't.


----------



## thatoneguyyouknow (Jan 18, 2021)

I bought some live wingless fruit flies yesterday, and I managed to feed the one that seems to be the last one alive. I started spraying its cage regularly, too. By the way, how often should I feed it to keep it alive?


----------



## Synapze (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd offer it a few every day at this stage. What size is the enclosure? If it's too large it will make it difficult for the nymph to capture prey. A 32oz ventilated cup would work great as a starter. I don't know what species you have, but this basic caresheet will get you off to a good start. Good luck! ☺


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Mantids will only eat live prey. Meat won't sustain them. You likely hatched Tenodera sinensis, or Chinese mantids. They have a very large dieoff rate, so the majority that hatch will not survive and that is normal. Feed it every day or every other day until it molts, then give it 2 days before feeding and feed every 2-ish days. Do your research and feel free to ask questions!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 24, 2021)

Flightless fruit flies are available at mostly every pet store, three or four a day or other day should work, just make sure its not too much or your nymph can get stressed. Keep each nymph in a small enclosure, 3×height as the mantis is long 2×length as the mantis is long. And mist walls of the enclosure once a day so they can drink up the droplets. I'm kinda curious how they got in your tree though hah


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2021)

TheWrongCrowd said:


> Flightless fruit flies are available at mostly every pet store, three or four a day or other day should work, just make sure its not too much or your nymph can get stressed. Keep each nymph in a small enclosure, 3×height as the mantis is long 2×length as the mantis is long. And mist walls of the enclosure once a day so they can drink up the droplets. I'm kinda curious how they got in your tree though hah


The ooth was laid in the tree and hatched due to the warmer conditions of being inside. This happens often.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 24, 2021)

.


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 24, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> The ooth was laid in the tree and hatched due to the warmer conditions of being inside. This happens often.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


yeah i know i just never heard of it in a christmas tree before lol


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2021)

TheWrongCrowd said:


> yeah i know i just never heard of it in a christmas tree before lol


I've heard countless stories of people having hatches in the christmas tree. Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 24, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I've heard countless stories of people having hatches in the christmas tree. Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thats quite a christmas present lol


----------



## thatoneguyyouknow (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a new issue - the last remaining mantis did it's first molt, and both back legs came out deformed, and the mantis isn't using them. Is this something I should worry about or will its next molt save everything?


----------



## Synapze (Jan 28, 2021)

thatoneguyyouknow said:


> I have a new issue - the last remaining mantis did it's first molt, and both back legs came out deformed, and the mantis isn't using them. Is this something I should worry about or will its next molt save everything?


If the mantis is unable to use its legs to hang for its next molt, it may not survive.  If it's able to capture prey I'd give it a chance and see what happens. I've seen mantids molt with damaged legs, so it's not a lost cause. If it can't move at all, it's probably better to euthanize it, but if you have the patience and time to hand feed it for a while, you might get lucky.


----------



## thatoneguyyouknow (Jan 28, 2021)

I think that the mantis has at least moved the back legs around a bit(it just isn't sticking them to a surface), and the middle/front legs also work perfectly. I also know it can walk, I've seen it move a bit after molting. Does this increase the chances of survival, or are the back legs the only way that the mantis can hang so that it molts?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2021)

thatoneguyyouknow said:


> I think that the mantis has at least moved the back legs around a bit(it just isn't sticking them to a surface), and the middle/front legs also work perfectly. I also know it can walk, I've seen it move a bit after molting. Does this increase the chances of survival, or are the back legs the only way that the mantis can hang so that it molts?


If the middle legs work okay then it should have a chance.

- MantisGirl13


----------

